# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #69 (on YouTube)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We are giving you a bonus show this week so we can expand to YouTube! This is our first podcast uploaded to YouTube and it's only 15 minutes long. This is an exclusive and you'll only be able to hear it on YouTube.

On #69 we'll discuss the smear campaign by Liberals against Roy Moore. The man hasn't been charged or convicted with anything yet the Liberals are claiming he is guilty (at least in the court of public opinion). Just another attack on the Constitution.

Please remember to like the video and subscribe to our page for more content. Thanks for coming with us on this experiment.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I liked this. It is shorter than normal, and that is good for my short attention span issue!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I didn't see that outro coming!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It didn't suck.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> It didn't suck.


Well, thank you!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I hate to ask for being misinterpreted for prying .... but Squatch kinds sounds like .... the Man with a golden voice .... naw, it couldn't be true .... could it?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I’m in the longer podcast camp rather than the shorter camp or the YouTube camp. 
But thanks for the extra one. 
Can you do one “live from the mall on Black Friday “ edition??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> I'm in the longer podcast camp rather than the shorter camp or the YouTube camp.
> But thanks for the extra one.
> Can you do one "live from the mall on Black Friday " edition??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have rule that says no malls from Oct. 31 - Feb. 1 sorry.

Aa far as length our first one couldn't be longer than 15 min. (YouTube rule). Now that we have that under our belt we're going to try to put up our entire regular shows.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I have rule that says no malls from Oct. 31 - Feb. 1 sorry.
> 
> Aa far as length our first one couldn't be longer than 15 min. (YouTube rule). Now that we have that under our belt we're going to try to put up our entire regular shows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


As well as keeping them on Apple store podcasts?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> As well as keeping them on Apple store podcasts?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course.

As far as malls, someone has to have a gun on me before they'll get me to a mall. I know I seem like someone who loves being around people, but it just isn't the truth.

By the way, we need to figure out a time to have you on the show that will work for all.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

It’ll be the highlight of my year!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> As well as keeping them on Apple store podcasts?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. We'll still be on iTunes. YouTube is just another Avenue to get our nonsense to the masses.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

